# Good value SPD-SL shoes under $100 (is there such a thing?)



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm not particularly interested in pay $200-$300 on shoes when I don't ride frequently enough to notice. I was looking at a pair of Fizik R5s with their BOA dial that are on special for $75 but I don't really know...


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

They may be worth a try but also you can find excellent clearance deals for shoes on eBay and Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

jetdog9 said:


> They may be worth a try but also you can find excellent clearance deals for shoes on eBay and Sierra Trading Post.


Yeah you can from time to time but you have to catch them... My shoes are getting beyond ragged and its time for a new pair pretty soon... I jut noticed a pair of R5s on special at my LBS and they look pretty decent, but you can never know with cheap shoes... Some of them look good and have crap ergonomics or they just fall apart.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've purchased several pair of $200-$350 shoes on sale for around $100 - just have to keep an eye out for deals at the online retailers.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Bike Nashbar, assuming they survive Performance's/ASE's implosion, usually has good deals on 2-3 season old shoes.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

Bremerradkurier said:


> Bike Nashbar, assuming they survive Performance's/ASE's implosion, usually has good deals on 2-3 season old shoes.


Yeah they're the ones I normally look for.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a good point, though, if you are within striking distance of a Performance Bike retail store you should look there with their store closing clearance sales going on.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I like Shimano's road shoes. About $100 for my SH-RP500's


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I started off with Shimano shoes. But now use Specialized. Both fit very well IMO.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

The R5 was a premium shoe when it came out. If those are new old stock, try them on. If they fit well, go for it.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Lake always has some good deals, and a large selection, as well.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

1500SLR said:


> Yeah you can from time to time but you have to catch them... My shoes are getting beyond ragged and its time for a new pair pretty soon... I jut noticed a pair of R5s on special at my LBS and they look pretty decent, but you can never know with cheap shoes... Some of them look good and have crap ergonomics or they just fall apart.


My question is do they fit you well and are they comfortable? That is what really matters.


----------

